# 7 for 8 yesterday.... yep, 7 for 8 in February



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Heard a report of some little guys down south and jumped on a plane and gave it a shot. Went seven for eight on live shrimp yesterday evening. Biggest was 80 lbs. smallest was about 30 lbs. More to come.....


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay, I'll let you in on it... it was south and waaaaay east. Fishing off the beach near Miami. Fished with a great captain, Captain Gil Gutierrez - http://www.luckyfishingcharters.com/ - good guy and got the evening tarpon bite figured out. Fished from 5:30 p.m. until 9:00 p.m. and got 7 fish. Good time. If anybody is over in Miami between January and May, give him a call, he'll get you on some fish.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You know we are always picture hungry !


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well.... no pictures were taken. sorry.... it was night and I was more interested in landing fish. It happens.


----------

